# Eskimo Wide 1 inferno- review



## Silver Panner

Has anyone seen just the regular wide one at any stores around town? I would like to compare the two. I was hoping Franks would have had one at the show yesterday but they only had the Inferno.


----------



## fishinghorseman

I will check in almont this afternoon. They did a week ago for 249.


----------



## Silver Panner

fishinghorseman said:


> I will check in almont this afternoon. They did a week ago for 249.


Didnt know they had them.... Found one down here.

Thanks


----------



## fishinghorseman

Did you get it. I can tell you the wide one is more than warm enough. Out in low teen . Couldnt run heater over 10 min coik me out. Lantern was enough. At night


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Finally tried spearing out if it today...worked out great! 16"x26" hole still had room for the heater(barely used it) still had some room in it. 















The blur in the opposite corner from the heater in the first pic was my finger. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TrekJeff

Looks great and quilted walls..do you even need a heater? :lol: Only thing is I can't see spending that much money on a shack. My 15 year old Viking works just fine. 

Don't get me wrong, that is one heck of a nice setup.


----------



## sfw1960

TrekJeff said:


> Looks great and quilted walls..do you even need a heater? :lol: Only thing is I can't see spending that much money on a shack. My 15 year old Viking works just fine.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, that is one heck of a nice setup.


If my zippers hadn't wanked out - I'd still be using my V400 Jeff - I even considered rigging something up....


----------



## wannabeup

I have the "regular" wide one; not the inferno. The height is measured to the seat is 19.5 inches, call it 20 to be safe. That is the tallest part. The measurement to the corner bar mount is 18 inches. I chose this shanty because nose to tail it will fit sideways into my trailblazer. This allows me to leave the rear passenger seats for people to use.


----------



## wannabeup

Three mods I did. First tie wrap (4 tie wraps) a Harbor Freight light bar overhead. It's item number 96794. Runs on batteries so no need to wire anything and it is on sale now for 9.99. MUCH cheaper than the clam or frabil brands. Second I installed a couple of Menard's 3 inch hinges to the back bar of the chair mount and removed the stationary seat mount bolts. Used #8x 3/4 self drilling stainless steel hex head screws. They came only 8 pcs to a pack so I skipped the middle hole in each hinge. You'll have to add a couple of those 6 inch mini bungees to the front. I unhook the bungees and can tip the seat back to access the under seat area. The third mod was 1 1/4 PVC pipes tie wrapped to the seat mount next to my legs for pole holders. I heated the PVC with a hairdryer and gave them a little bend up but this will work fine if you leave them straight. You can stick your poles in the back side for pole storage when traveling.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

TrekJeff said:


> Looks great and quilted walls..do you even need a heater? :lol: Only thing is I can't see spending that much money on a shack. My 15 year old Viking works just fine.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, that is one heck of a nice setup.


Didn't need to run it. It was nice to spear in jeans and a t-shirt and still have to open a window. Ha. I spend more time turning the heater on an off then running it. 

At first I couldn't see spending the money on the shack but it was what I wanted, higher quality them 90% of the shanties out there and I fish dang near every day. 


I was going to add some led strip lights to mine. I'm going to run one across the front of the tub, one inside the tub and one overhead

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Silver Panner

wannabeup said:


> Three mods I did. First tie wrap (4 tie wraps) a Harbor Freight light bar overhead. It's item number 96794. Runs on batteries so no need to wire anything and it is on sale now for 9.99. MUCH cheaper than the clam or frabil brands. Second I installed a couple of Menard's 3 inch hinges to the back bar of the chair mount and removed the stationary seat mount bolts. Used #8x 3/4 self drilling stainless steel hex head screws. They came only 8 pcs to a pack so I skipped the middle hole in each hinge. You'll have to add a couple of those 6 inch mini bungees to the front. I unhook the bungees and can tip the seat back to access the under seat area. The third mod was 1 1/4 PVC pipes tie wrapped to the seat mount next to my legs for pole holders. I heated the PVC with a hairdryer and gave them a little bend up but this will work fine if you leave them straight. You can stick your poles in the back side for pole storage when traveling.


Do you have pictures?


----------



## sfw1960

Silver Panner said:


> Do you have pictures?


What he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabeup

First attemt at posting pics...here goes !!


----------



## sfw1960

wannabeup said:


> First attemt at posting pics...here goes !!




:woohoo1::mischeif::woohoo1::mischeif:


----------



## wannabeup

I think the pics worked. I have more pictures detailed in my album. The pvc rod holders were cut to 16 inches with the bend at 5 1/2 inches. The pvc is cheap so cut it long, heat and bend it, then cut it to the lengths you want. Put it in a bench vise and heat it with a hair dryer. To keep the pvc from collapsing during the bend process....after heating with the hair dryer, quickly insert the wand extension from a shop vac into the pvc and use that as your bending handle. This will help keep the hot, soft pvc from collapsing during the bending. Cool the pipe quickly by running cold water over the bend. This "sets" the bend.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Rely like the quick clip straps, did it come with them, or where can i find some?


----------



## river rat78

wannabeup said:


> I think the pics worked. I have more pictures detailed in my album. The pvc rod holders were cut to 16 inches with the bend at 5 1/2 inches. The pvc is cheap so cut it long, heat and bend it, then cut it to the lengths you want. Put it in a bench vise and heat it with a hair dryer. To keep the pvc from collapsing during the bend process....after heating with the hair dryer, quickly insert the wand extension from a shop vac into the pvc and use that as your bending handle. This will help keep the hot, soft pvc from collapsing during the bending. Cool the pipe quickly by running cold water over the bend. This "sets" the bend.


Cool mods. I think I might have to steal your rod holder idea. I was trying to think of a way to add a rod holder.


----------



## wannabeup

The straps are from the local hardware store. It's 1 inch strap by the foot and they sell the buckles too. It's not too expensive. This really opened up the tub for better access. I used a dremel tool to cut the slots. Cut them near the top so you won't get water when it gets slushy out there. I will post better pics of this in my album tomorrow.


----------



## sfw1960

:lol:
No sense in hiding it all!!




















































































And if you ever make the wife mad, you got a nice place to stay...LOL!!


----------



## ericzerka24

I'm thinking about contacting eskimo and seeing if they will sell me 2 of these seats for my nanook. Wouldn't take much to fab up a mounting bracket and use the hinge idea.


----------



## iceman10

Are the poles fixed or do they slide in this new shanty? How is the spreader holding up in this put it to the test winter? I am seriously looking at one of these come next season as the Jason Mitchell Pro I bought a few years ago is lacking on holding up to the test of abuse !


----------



## fishinghorseman

Poles r fixed. Slider works great for me I keep it sprayed with silicone.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinghorseman

The tub could be made a little stronger 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinghorseman

Dont know if anyone is interested. But ffh in almont has one wide for 299.


----------

